# Smoking a Leg



## bezz (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey every one out in BBQ land!  I have had a love affair with BBQ for many years now and have played the field.  For christmas dinner I am going to smoke a leg of lamb on my BGE.  The lamb is an organic free-range antibiotic and hormone free piece from a local farmer only 2 hours south of me.  It was slaughtered on Wed of last week and will be almost perfectly aged for one week by tommorow when I smoke it.  Its been marinated in a combination of fresh herbs(bay leaf, rosemary, thyme and oregano), garlic, lemon zest and juice, salt pepper and olive oil.  I will smoke tommorow with lump charcoal, applewood and rosemary sprigs.  Pictures to follow. Hope everyone has a good christmas


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, how about those pics?


----------



## badss (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah Bezz....lets see some meat dude!


----------

